# Looking for "full-range" 33-2050 cal or txt file.



## whoaru99 (Jun 7, 2007)

What is the most current (and thought to be most accurate) "full-range" cal file for the 33-2050 meter and where may I find it?

Thanks.

PS: Did some searching and found only cal file for bass correction factors.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

There is no full range correction file for the Radio Shack meters . They are inconsistent at higher frequencies. If you want to measure full range a good microphone for the job is the Behringer ECM8000 combined with a proper preamp.

burcek


----------



## distox (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone know how high (frequency) you can go with the RS meter before the readings are no longer reliable?


----------

